# Tesla Jokes



## AmIDigital (Oct 11, 2019)

My wife was mad at me this week in the car. I started playing Careoke and she was singing along. It cheered her up and I thought that was kind of funny.

Here is a comic that GREATLY exaggerates that experience. Hope someone else finds it funny!

https://aaronheine.com/a-tesla-love-story/


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Definitely. But to be sure, you should add a poll.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

That's pretty funny. But if I ever saw someone trying to drive with their arms fully extended like that, I'd punt them out of the driver's seat too.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

The funniest part were the steps to start using the car (download the app...).

My wife and daughter are the most vicious about flooring it.


----------

